# Lumens of the Niterider Storm HID ??



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone remember how many Lumens this light put out? I want to compare it to the Seca 400.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I am not sure but I would guess somewhere near 400 lumens. If you are deciding between the lights it would be a no brainer to go with the Seca 400 as the advantages over that HID light is well worth it.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

double post bahh


----------



## likeybikey (Nov 24, 2007)

Last year NiteRider told me their HID lights were all 373 lumens. This year they have a brighter offering, but the Storm should be 373.
LB


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

I picked up a Seca 400. So far so good. I was just curious as to the light output versus my old Niterider Storm which I always thought had plenty of light.

I do wish the helmet mount was more low profile.


----------

